# Incancellabile



## elena Carrasco

No encuentro un significado adecuado para "*incancellabile" *cuando nos referimos a sentimientos. *¿Sentimientos imborrables*?, para recuerdos si se puede aplicar " recuerdos imborrables".
¿Me echais una mano compañeros?
Gracias


----------



## sabrinita85

elena Carrasco said:


> No encuentro un significado adecuado para "*incancellabile" *cuando nos referimos a sentimientos. *¿Sentimientos imborrables*?, para recuerdos si se puede aplicar " recuerdos imborrables".
> ¿Me echais una mano compañeros?
> Gracias


A mí me parece que *indelebles *quede mejor. ¿Qué te parece?


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> A mí me parece que *indelebles *queda mejor. ¿Qué te parece?



La parola "indeleble" è molto più letteraria di "indeleble". Nel parlato colloquiale si direbbe più spesso "imborrable".


----------



## traduttrice

Cecilio said:


> La parola "indeleble" è molto più letteraria di "indeleble". Nel parlato colloquiale si direbbe più spesso "imborrable".


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> *La parola "indeleble" è molto più letteraria di "indeleble"*. Nel parlato colloquiale si direbbe più spesso "imborrable".


No entiendo...


----------



## traduttrice

Quiso decir que "indeleble" es más literaria que "imborrable", más apta para este contexto


----------



## Cecilio

Oh, scusate, ho fatto un errore. Volevo dire: La parola "indeleble" è molto più letteraria di "imborrable".


----------



## elena Carrasco

Esta es la frase:*"c'è un sentimento incancellabile dentro di noi", *hay un sentimiento inborrable dentro de nosotros. En españa no solemos utilizar la palabra imborrable para un sentimiento, no es un adjetivo que se aplique a los sentimientos.
¿Alguna otra sugerencia? Puede que en italiano se utilize esta adjetivo, pero la traducción no me suena bien.
gracias


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Oh, scusate, ho fatto un errore. Volevo dire: La parola "indeleble" è molto più letteraria di "imborrable".


Ah ok, in ogni caso "indeleble" mi suona meglio, parlo proprio in termini di suono.


----------



## Cecilio

O visto che a Google l'espressione "sentimento incancellabile" ès così poco abituale in italiano come "sentimiento imborrable" in spagnolo.

Se proviamo a trovare una rtaduzione che suoni meglio, cioè una traduzione più libera, potremmo usare per sempio "sentimiento imperecedero". Ma il senso non è lo stesso.


----------



## heidita

También podríamos decir:

sentimiento  inolvidable/permanente/inalterable

Me gusta _imborrable_ el que más.


----------



## xeneize

Yo usaría cualquiera de los que pusieron, me parecen bien todos, y también _incancellabile_ o _indelebile_ en italiano.


----------



## elena Carrasco

Creo que el adjetivo más apropiado para hacer una traducción que encaje en la lengua española serìa " *indestructible*".
Se trata de algo que está ocurriendo en la actualidad, si utilizamos *imborrable*, es como si hablasemos de algo que tenemos grabado en la mente, algo que ya ha ocurrido.
En la lengua italiana esta expresión es correcta, pero en la española no tiene cabida.
¿Os parece correcto?


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que, en ese caso, deberías dar un contexto. 
La verdad *indestructible *se me sale de la idea que tenía.

Por otra parte *imborrable* e *indeleble* no son sinónimos al cien por cien.
Una cosa puede ser imborrable, pero desaparecer con la luz solar, por ejemplo.


----------



## xeneize

La verdad, no capto la apreciación que hacés, Elena, perdoná...
A mí, *imborrable* me parece bien, e *indeleble* aún más.
También en italiano, por supuesto, diciendo _incancellabile_ te referís a algo grabado todavía en la mente pero relativo a alguna vivencia que ya ocurrió hace mucho, no en la actualidad, y no le veo distinción con el castellano.
Para un sentimiento referido a algo (como una relación) que estoy viviendo en la actualidad, nunca usaría _incancellabile_ ni siquiera en italiano.
Chau


----------



## heidita

elena Carrasco said:


> Creo que el adjetivo más apropiado para hacer una traducción que encaje en la lengua española sería " *indestructible*".
> Se trata de algo que está ocurriendo en la actualidad, si utilizamos *imborrable*, es como si hablásemos de algo que tenemos grabado en la mente, algo que ya ha ocurrido.
> En la lengua italiana esta expresión es correcta, pero en la española no tiene cabida.
> ?


 

No estoy de acuerdo , elena. En español, como ya han dicho xene y Neuro, me parece perfecto.


----------



## housecameron

Me gustan_indeleble_ y _grabado en el corazón/ en la mente/ en la memoria_


----------

